# Egg damage :(



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Some little [email protected]#ts decided to throw an egg at my wife's new Audi . I cleaned the egg off straight away and washed it the next day. There's no dent but I think it hit so hard it looks like it's left a web pattern in the lacquer.

I tried srp on it but it's no better. Any advice ??


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a quick pic, hopefully you can see the rings


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try machine polishing :thumb: is that Sepang Blue?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Will need paint, the egg shell goes through the paint on impact.

I paint at least 5/6 of these every year. 


Rob


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> Will need paint, the egg shell goes through the paint on impact.
> 
> Rob


What he said ......

It's unbelievable that an egg shell can do so much damage


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Even if you don't go via insurance get a crime number you never know they might catch em' later if they cough to others..


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep needs paint. It's shocking the damage egg shell does to paint.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's scuba blue metallic

The photo does look slightly worse than in real life most of the little marks look like they're in the lacquer but one looks like it's gone right through. I wondered if there was a way to touch it up or polish it out.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chippy1970 said:


> It's scuba blue metallic
> 
> The photo does look slightly worse than in real life most of the little marks look like they're in the lacquer but one looks like it's gone right through. I wondered if there was a way to touch it up or polish it out.


As robdcfc says it will need painting, seems to know what he is talking about.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

As above, machine polishing and even wet sanding won't improve that kind of damage.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Paint shop dude.

ask the bodyshop for some paint then pour it down the neck of whoever threw the eggs :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

its a pisser....my lupo got hit on the rear quarter a few years back by and egg....not a thing you can do apart from spray it.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

No experience of egg damage myself however from what has been said it seems it needs paintwork...However surely got to be worth giving it a go and wet flatting it with 2000 and polishing it back up with G3 Or similar.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a paint job, don't even waste your time flatting and polishing it as it won't do anything. Probably not what you want to hear but that's the only way to do it. :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Such a shame to a new car.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a shame, why do folk feel the need to do things like this :wall:

Really nice colour too, hope its fixed soon.


----------

